# King Kutter Mower Repair



## Mike Thomas (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm sure anyone who has owned a king kutter finish mower has had to rebuild or replace a spindle. For me its always the right side spindle. I wanted to share my most recent repair and seems to be working great.

I think, due to belt tension, there is a big side load on the ball bearings and I usually have to repair twice a season. This time is used NJ205 cylindrical roller bearings and used new snap rings from harbor freight, and original grease seals. I have not found a good replacement for the seal.

The roller bearing are designed to handle radial load, and so far everything is running smooth. I just wanted to offer this for those who do rebuild instead of replace. 

I also rebuilt my idlers by drilling out the rivets and using a socket head screw and self locking nuts. The mower has never run this quiet before.

If anyone has other ideas on how to keep these mowers cutting I'd appreciate hearing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Mike. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I appreciate your information. What do you pull the King Kutter with?

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I've owned a couple KK finish mowers. What I have found is if you install non greasable bearings instead of the greaseable type they installed at the factory you will get 3 or 4 times the life out of a set.
Non greaseable cost more but are worth it.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

If I might ad, don't buy Asian bearings, they have no quality control and their seals aren't the best, reason the bearings in a lot of rebuilt alternators go bad early. I get my bearings from Timken, they have a list of bearings that would take all day to read. Basically, physical size is all that's needed if a part number is not available.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually I bought some bearings from SKG I believe, that were manufactured in Japan, and I've had exceptional luck there. Typically I insist on American made what have you, but for my application it was either China......(NO!) or Canada at our local bearing house. I said okay, I could handle Canada made bearings just fine. Come to find out that 2 of the 4 I bought were Japan made.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Funny, not really, but when I say Asian for manufacturing products, I don't mean Japan, They manufacture some high quality stuff, like some of the finest engines made today. I apologize, I should have made myself more clear, but I think you know where I mean.  PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

PJ161 said:


> Funny, not really, but when I say Asian for manufacturing products, I don't mean Japan, They manufacture some high quality stuff, like some of the finest engines made today. I apologize, I should have made myself more clear, but I think you know where I mean.  PJ


I knew what you were talking about.  We're on the same page!


----------



## Mike Thomas (Sep 23, 2018)

PJ161 said:


> If I might ad, don't buy Asian bearings, they have no quality control and their seals aren't the best, reason the bearings in a lot of rebuilt alternators go bad early. I get my bearings from Timken, they have a list of bearings that would take all day to read. Basically, physical size is all that's needed if a part number is not available.


I get what you're saying about the quality. I did buy a bulk set of sealed that were Chinese. I actually had decent luck with them considering they were $1.60 each!!

I think I'm onto a more permanent repair with these roller bearing though. Sucks I have to start greasing again though.


----------

